# JAVA FX - Prloader



## Lerando (6. Jun 2012)

Hy Zusammen,

meine IDE ist Netbeans 7.1.2. Ich habe ein neues Testprojekt gestartet in JavaFX. Beim anlegen des Projekts habe ich zusätzlich noch den Preloader mit angeklickt.

Ich habe im Internet versucht mich zu informieren (2Tage), wie ich den Preloader dazu bringe, dass zu tun, was ich gerne hätte. Ich möchte im Preloader diverse Dateien auslesen, Globale Variablen füllen, usw.... Ich schaffe es einfach nicht, die Daten einzulesen und dass der Balken sich dann schrittweise bewegt.

Mir würde anhand dem u. a. Beispiel genügen, wenn ich in einer For-Schleife, den Balken zum bewegen bringen könnte. Die Tutorials aus dem Internet funktionieren aber ich bekomme auch die entsprechenden Änderungen nicht hin. Sobald ich was angepasst habe, funktioniert es meistens gar nicht mehr (Proloader).

Vielleicht habt Ihr mir ein paar Tips oder noch besser ein ganz simples Beispiel, dass auch ein blutiger Anfänger versteht.


```
/*
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Templates
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */
package mepj.preloader;

import javafx.application.Preloader;
import javafx.application.Preloader.ProgressNotification;
import javafx.application.Preloader.StateChangeNotification;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.scene.control.ProgressBar;
import javafx.scene.layout.BorderPane;
import javafx.stage.Stage;

/**
 * Simple Preloader Using the ProgressBar Control
 *
 * @author alo
 */
public class mepj_Preloader extends Preloader {
    
    ProgressBar bar;
    Stage stage;
    
    private Scene createPreloaderScene() {
        bar = new ProgressBar();
        BorderPane p = new BorderPane();
        p.setCenter(bar);
        return new Scene(p, 300, 150);        
    }
    
    @Override
    public void start(Stage stage) throws Exception {
        this.stage = stage;
        stage.setScene(createPreloaderScene());        
        stage.show();
    }
    
    @Override
    public void handleStateChangeNotification(StateChangeNotification scn) {
        if (scn.getType() == StateChangeNotification.Type.BEFORE_START) {
            stage.hide();
        }
    }
    
    @Override
    public void handleProgressNotification(ProgressNotification pn) {
        bar.setProgress(pn.getProgress());
        for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++) {
            try{Thread.sleep(1000);}catch(InterruptedException e){}
        }
    }    
}
```

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung.

Gruß Lerando


----------



## Lerando (6. Jun 2012)

Oha, keiner der sich mit JavaFX auseinandersetzen möchte. Schade.


----------



## AquaBall (6. Jun 2012)

Lerando hat gesagt.:


> Oha, keiner der sich mit JavaFX auseinandersetzen möchte. Schade.


Na, du bist aber ziemlich ungeduldig.



Ich kenn zwar preloader nicht, aber:


			
				Lerando hat gesagt.:
			
		

> funktioniert es meistens gar nicht mehr (Proloader).


Was heißt das auf deutsch? Was passiert?
Hilft dir eine Fehler-Meldung?
Kannst du dir Logzeilen einbauen?


----------



## Paddelpirat (6. Jun 2012)

Lerando hat gesagt.:


> Oha, keiner der sich mit JavaFX auseinandersetzen möchte. Schade.



Stell dir mal vor, dass man um diese Uhrzeit vielleicht auch noch was anderes zu tun hat...

Außerdem: Du suchst 2! Tage lang und stolperst nicht über den ersten Link, der bei google angezeigt wird, wenn man javafx und preloader eingibt? Oder hast du nur nicht bis Beispiel 7-11 , 7-12 gelesen?

Deploying JavaFX Applications: Preloaders | JavaFX 2 Tutorials and Documentation


----------

